# spider bite



## toiwalker (Jul 12, 2010)

what is the difference in using code 919.4 and E906.4??


----------



## coding303 (Jul 12, 2010)

The code 919.4 is for the bite itself (like a wound), the E906.4 would be how the injury happened and would be your secondary Dx


----------



## vj_tiwari (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey,

When you are looking for the code Insect/ Tic/ Spider bite or sting then we're coding like,

1> If bite is *nonvenomous *then consider *superficial injury* series code as 910 - 919 plus the *4th digit 4 or 5* as per documentation plus the external cause code as per ICD 9 CM,

Index of external causes --> Bite Spider (nonvenomous) --> E906.4

2> If bite is *venomous *then consider ICD code as 989.5 (Index of diseases --> Sting --> 989.5) plus as per documentation the external cause code as per ICD 9 CM,

Index of external causes --> Bite Spider (venomous) --> E905.1

Please note that, *E906 *is the series for *nonvenomous* while *E905* is for *venomous* bite.

Hope this helps! 

VJ.


----------



## toiwalker (Jul 13, 2010)

*Thx*

Thanx guys. Its very much appreciated


----------

